# Natural Tick and Flea Repelants



## Linescreamer

How many of you use them? Do they work?


----------



## sniper john

When I had hounds I did try some store bought garlic pills for some time during a flea problem. I noticed no difference.


----------



## Linescreamer

So; all you guys use the poison? ??? What do you use and why?


----------



## peppermintpatty

Yep, I'm guilty. I use the "poison," as you called it. 8)

Advantage.

I use it because it kills fleas, ticks, mosquitoes, lice and repels biting flies.


----------



## Linescreamer

It appears that there are alternatives and maybe we should use them because they are effective and better for the dogs. Just a thought.


----------



## BamBam

I would like to know alternatives as am a fan of natural remedies.
I have heard of a little garlic before for ticks and fleas.


----------



## kellygh

I'm happy to use them if they work. Do you have one you recommend? Every natural bug spray I have tried for humans does not work, & they don't prevent some of the more serious disease transmissions; therefore, I happily spray with deet based products  I have used some type of eucalyptus concoction on my dachshund, and the following day she looked like a swollen wharf rat she had been bitten so many times and reacted to the oils. I am not arguing for "poison" by any means; however, just because a product is "natural" does not mean it can't be harmful. Natural products can still adversely interact with medicines & cause allergic reactions.


----------



## peppermintpatty

BamBam said:


> I would like to know alternatives as am a fan of natural remedies. I have heard of a little garlic before for ticks and fleas.





kellygh said:


> I'm happy to use them if they work. Do you have one you recommend? I am not arguing for "poison" by any means; however, just because a product is "natural" does not mean it can't be harmful. Natural products can still adversely interact with medicines & cause allergic reactions.


I agree with both above posts.

Give us the info Linescreamer!


----------



## MaggieD

http://www.kybritor-kreations.com/furryfriends.html

Here is a website from a lady in florida whose doggie balm, shampoo and lotions i have used to help fleas, dry skin and other skin irritants. It works quite well! My family has been using it for years and it really helps with fleas, especially the balm after a bath 

and its all natural


----------



## peppermintpatty

Maggie - Other than fleas, how does it work on ticks, mosquitoes, lice and biting flies?


----------



## MaggieD

Im not too sure about ticks n such as im not a hunter nor do i go in the woods much but the peppermint oils and garlic are supposed to act as a repellant which helped the most for my dog with the mosquitos in Florida (when I lived there). The email address of the maker is [email protected] if youd like to ask her!


----------



## Linescreamer

I haven't used the Rose Geranium oil; it does have more then a few people who stated it was effective.


http://www.care2.com/greenliving/tick-repellant.html#

Has anyone here used this?


----------



## nick

Someone should have an answer to the fea and tick problem or are we really still in the voodoo stage? I have read all the posts I can find and there is no concensus at all on anything that works reliably...weather it be natural or the "poison" stuff. Have I missed anything?


----------



## Chestersmum

Slightly off topic but how often are you using whatever it is you use to repel fleas etc? During the winter months I only worm, don't use any anti flea stuff. In the summer, every 3 months for both.


----------



## Linescreamer

Sounds about right.


----------

